# How Soon Will A Ewe Breed Back?



## Baymule (Mar 5, 2017)

My ram lives with the flock. After lambing, how soon will the ewe breed again? I have never seen the ram breed a ewe, but evidently there must something going on because I have lambs.  The downside to it is that I don't know when the ewes are due and have to watch for them for signs they are close to delivery. So I now have 2 ewes with lambs close to 3 months old and the lambs will be weaned soon. Any idea what the "normal" re-breeding time would be? I said "normal" because I know with our beloved animals, nothing is ever "normal"


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh boy, this is a fun one... I have heard stories of ewes getting bred back the same day they give birth! But this is definitely not the norm.

I think they usually take 4-8 weeks to start cycling again, if they are a-seasonal (or if you've lambed in the fall). Katahdins/Dorpers in Texas I think would be considered a-seasonal breeders


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 5, 2017)

We keep our rams and ewes separate until we want to breed, but I know people that don't. They had 1 set of lambs from their ewes in January and 5 months later, several of the ewes lambed again. 

From personal experience, we were given a ewe last year that had lambed in July. Lambs were weaned at 8 weeks and the ewe went straight back in with the ram. She is currently due soon.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for the answers. So the ram could have bred ewes immediately or a month or two later. This is going to be interesting! I'll update this when the ewes lamb again.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 5, 2017)

purplequeenvt said:


> They had 1 set of lambs from their ewes in January and 5 months later, several of the ewes lambed again.


  Wow....that's going it some!

I only have seasonal breeders who don't start cycling until the weather turns cooler and the nights longer. 

Ewes who are constantly pregnant or lactating are going to be 'worn out' quite quickly, I think.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 6, 2017)

If they don't breed back for a couple of months, then maybe that will work. It might be too soon.  I'll just have to see how it goes. They are not seasonal breeders, they will breed anytime.


----------

